
JQuery considered harmful - cleverjake
http://lea.verou.me/2015/04/jquery-considered-harmful/
======
gasping
Front-end development considered harmful. Every moron wants to defecate out
the next best frontend framework it's a joke at this point. Front end
developers have made a mockery of the industry.

------
serve_yay
Once it's in there, it's in there. It's like a candle melted into the carpet,
you can't just remove it.

------
wanda
This just in: abstractions are slower to process, faster to develop.

It's not like this has been true of high-level programming languages for
decades...

Even jQuery's harmfulness has been discussed for years[1][2] as well as that
of other front-end frameworks Angular[3].

Just like high-level programming languages, the goal of abstractions is not to
achieve better performance, but to enable faster development time with less
expertise, which most firms figure translates to more profit in less time.

\-----------

[1]: [https://jsperf.com/jquery-selectors-vs-native-
api](https://jsperf.com/jquery-selectors-vs-native-api) [2]:
[http://james.padolsey.com/general/javascript-
abstractions](http://james.padolsey.com/general/javascript-abstractions) [3]:
[http://jsperf.com/angular-foreach-vs-native-for-
loop](http://jsperf.com/angular-foreach-vs-native-for-loop)

------
rtpg
We've started expirementing with using Typescript, and this alone relieves
this issue of knowing whether your object is jQuery-wrapped.

But honestly,the $-prefixed variables is so commonplace that I mostly treat it
as gospel

------
vatotemking
jQuery's API is a whole lot easier to use than native APIs. Just take a look
at this site:
[http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/](http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/) the
jQuery code is much more concise. This is understandable because jQuery is a
middleware built on top of the native API's.

Point is: Unless the native API can address the "saves time and effort" part,
people will stick to jQuery (or coffescript or typescript).

